# Anyone hiring Telecom ?



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just got the news will be laid off in a week. my company got bought by a bigger one...Anyone know of any telecom jobs in the area(Pensacola,Ft Walton,Crestview) ?? I am a vet with 16yrs of telco experience as a Switch,CO,Field(fiber optics) tech. Thanks !


----------

